# The third Knock...



## dhouseholder (Aug 27, 2009)

Bro. David Householder from Sugar Land Masonic Lodge #1141 ready to labor, receive wages, and disperse light on the 101st birthday of a Great Texas Mason, Bro. Lyndon Baines Johnson.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## JTM (Aug 28, 2009)

nice introduction.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Aug 29, 2009)

dhouseholder said:


> Bro. David Householder from Sugar Land Masonic Lodge #1141 ready to labor, receive wages, and disperse light on the 101st birthday of a Great Texas Mason, Bro. Lyndon Baines Johnson.



+1

Welcome brother!


----------



## dhouseholder (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums


----------

